# What is your favorite music?



## petersmith (Mar 24, 2011)

Rock
Pop
Indie
Blues
Jazz
My favorite music is Pop.


http://www.watch-six-feet-under-online.com/


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

...Classical.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mainly the classical, though I do listen to various non-classical styles on a regular basis...Often depends on the mood I'm in, etc...But I tend to listen to my own classical recordings or hear it live in concerts/recitals, and I listen to a lot of non-classical on radio...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

petersmith said:


> Rock
> Pop
> Indie
> Blues
> ...


Mine is Hip Hop and Celine Dion.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i listen to mostly video game music.


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

Progressive rock for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Classical, then jazz, then gospel, then R&B.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Classical, light classical (i.e., Boston Pops Orch.), light rock (70's & 80's)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

petersmith said:


> Rock
> Pop
> Indie
> Blues
> Jazz


All of the above plus soul, funk, musicals (mostly old time plus Sondheim), vocalists like for example Peggy Lee and Sinatra, alternative country and Americana AND most of all of course classical.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite is classical, but I listen to a little bit of everything else too.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mine is Hip Hop and Celine Dion.


:lol::lol:

Oh come on now, we all know HC is just saying this to hide the fact he is a closet fan of random noises, music that sounds like machinery - especially air compressors - and - pure silence.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> All of the above plus soul, funk, musicals (mostly old time plus Sondheim), vocalists like for example Peggy Lee and Sinatra, alternative country and Americana AND most of all of course classical.


What about tango?=]

My list consists of metal (DT, Opeth, etc. - not the screaming stuff), rock, blues-rock, jazz-rock, jazz, blues, funk, jazz-funk, tango, sung poetry and obviously classical.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> What about tango?=]


I've heard some things from Piazzolla that I liked, but there's where my knowledge of the genre stops.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> I've heard some things from Piazzolla that I liked, but there's where my knowledge of the genre stops.


http://www.gamefront.com/files/20158171/05-Taquito+Militar+-+Milonga.mp3

I can upload other pieces from the same album. This one is a milonga.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I like both kinds of music.

Country _and_ Western.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> musicals (mostly old time plus Sondheim)


Yay, I love Sondheim! 

Actually, I think he's the only non-classical musician who takes up a significant portion of my listening time. Perhaps I should branch out more...


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it's certainly changed over the years, but my favorite genres are

classical
jazz
metal
opera

not in any order really, i do enjoy certain pop, blues, rap artists but not a ton to say i'm a fan of the genre. My listening habits change a lot, i was into classical a ton recently but this week i've been on a huge jazz and metal kick, so who knows. But then again i've been listening to Bruckner all day...so it's pretty much all over the board, my last.fm shows my crazy taste


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

if possible, a true blend between classical + metal.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably easier for me to leave out of the sort of music I don't like. And that's mainly covered by world music, dance/techno, pushbutton pop, so-called 'r 'n' b', most rap and most of the sub-genres that make up modern heavy metal. Oh, and Gilbert & Sullivan.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> http://www.gamefront.com/files/20158171/05-Taquito+Militar+-+Milonga.mp3
> 
> I can upload other pieces from the same album. This one is a milonga.


Very nice, thanks.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Meaghan said:


> Yay, I love Sondheim!
> 
> Actually, I think he's the only non-classical musician who takes up a significant portion of my listening time. Perhaps I should branch out more...


Well, I was into pop/rock and all that other suff before I became familiar with classical. I never replaced one interest for another when it comes to music though. I've only added new things to what I already loved (and love) as time went by. But perhaps getting into popular (or non-classical) music when one has their roots in classical happens more rarely than vice versa, I don't know.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.gamefront.com/files/20160664/08-Me+Saque+Una+Vuelta+-+Tango+cancion.mp3

A tango cancion from the same album.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Polka and Gamelan in that order.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> All of the above plus soul, *funk*, musicals (mostly old time plus Sondheim), vocalists like for example Peggy Lee and Sinatra, alternative country and Americana AND most of all of course classical.


Greetings, fellow funkateer.

Outside of P-Funk, Sly Stone, James Brown, Fela Kuti, 70's Miles, Herbie Hancock, what's some good deep funk. None of that wishy-washy 80's stuff, I'm talking pure nuggets of funky goodness for my brain.



Weston said:


> Polka and Gamelan in that order.


No way. Gamelan then Polka, in that order. The real question is Gong Kebyar, Semar Pegulingan, Degung or Jegog?

Also, Bali > Java > Sunda, but that depends what mood I'm in. Balinese is pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe Sadao Watanabe?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Argus said:


> Greetings, fellow funkateer.
> 
> Outside of P-Funk, Sly Stone, James Brown, Fela Kuti, 70's Miles, Herbie Hancock, what's some good deep funk. None of that wishy-washy 80's stuff, I'm talking pure nuggets of funky goodness for my brain.


The ones you mentionnned are obviously big faves - the biggest faves of them all in fact. But besides those.....


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> The ones you mentionnned are obviously big faves - the biggest faves of them all in fact. But besides those.....


I'm familiar with all those artists except for this guy. That was good funk. I've had a listen to some of his other tunes but found nothing as good as that.



KaerbEmEvig said:


> Maybe Sadao Watanabe?


Okay, but a bit overly polished for my liking, a bit like a CTI kind of record.

Here's some heavy funk.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Donny Hathaway is on most of his material stylistically closer to guys like Curtis Mayfield, Isaac Hayes, (to a lesser degree) Marvin Gaye and especially 70's Stevie Wonder than to Sly Stone or Funkadelic. He's basically a soul singer who goes funky on some (but by no means all) of his material.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Argus - here's some you might like:


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

Argus said:


> Greetings, fellow funkateer.
> 
> Outside of P-Funk, Sly Stone, James Brown, Fela Kuti, 70's Miles, Herbie Hancock, what's some good deep funk. None of that wishy-washy 80's stuff, I'm talking pure nuggets of funky goodness for my brain.
> 
> ...


Classic 70s funk and jazz funk for me too, among the few styles I like in depth esp with dirty, ****/*** quaking slap bass in a Larry Graham stylee. Others i like in depth and breadth..downtempo electronica, Latin jazz, samba, Hard Bop jazz and world fusion grooves. The rest is smeared thin over a wide range. Viz CM it's more a case of being into certain composers rather than genres so I'm big on Dvorak, Tchaik, Debussy, LvB, Bizet and bits and bobs of the rest


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Donny Hathaway is on most of his material stylistically closer to guys like Curtis Mayfield, Isaac Hayes, (to a lesser degree) Marvin Gaye and especially 70's Stevie Wonder than to Sly Stone or Funkadelic. He's basically a soul singer who goes funky on some (but by no means all) of his material.


Yeah, add Gil Scott-Heron and Eddie Kendricks to that list of musicians capable of some great funk and also some really mellow soul.



elgar's ghost said:


> Argus - here's some you might like:


Cheers. I'll give them a listen.

I'm still waiting for some decent polka.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Argus said:


> Greetings, fellow funkateer.
> 
> Outside of P-Funk, Sly Stone, James Brown, Fela Kuti, 70's Miles, Herbie Hancock, what's some good deep funk. None of that wishy-washy 80's stuff, I'm talking pure nuggets of funky goodness for my brain.


Let's not forget Earth Wind and Fire and the Commodores up to about 1982. Actually I mark 1982 as the year funk died.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

kmisho said:


> Let's not forget Earth Wind and Fire and the Commodores up to about 1982. Actually I mark 1982 as the year funk died.


Not necessarily. It's lived on in other subgenres like Afrobeat and 'industrial' or 'alt' funk


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Classical (from early Romantic to late Romantic!), neo-folk/post-industrial/experimental/noise (like Current 93, Death in June), hippie/acid folk (like Comus, Incredible String Band), 70's prog rock (like Jethro Tull, Yes, Van Der Graaf Generator), heavy metal (mostly underground stuffs from 1982-1992), mope/goth rock (like Sisters of Mercy, the Cure), a bit jazz too


----------



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

Jazz and a bit of rock


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Post-rock anyone?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Philip said:


> Post-rock anyone?


Sigur Rós is amazing! Icelandic is such an fantastic language.


----------



## Jacob Singer (Jan 7, 2011)

classical, jazz, soul, blues, folk, funk, rock, fusion...

Basically I tend to like the innovators in each respective genre, and there are few (if any) genres in which I don't have respect for at least some artists.


----------



## maximedam (Mar 16, 2011)

Dance, Techno and House

For example: The Tune Borthers album 'Snippet'


----------

